# Could AUdi 5000 turbo motor questions - swap



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

I see on the stats that there are three different audi 5000 turbo motors

each has different HP rating.

How do you tell which one is which?

I bought a motor awhile back been sitting in the garage - cant seem to tell which one it is?


Also - i am planning on swaping into a Quantum wagon syncro - i dont mind CIS - but would rather just do it once - so EFI options? Complete kits?

i looked on 34motorsports and they had so many options i didnt see one specific to my needs.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*motorgeek*

You should really get this over on motorgeek. This forum has very little movement. is this a 10v? It's probably an MC 1 or 2 depending on year (2 knocks for mc2) The guys overthere can tell you for sure


Me = longtime VW infatuation, short time audi infatuation :thumbup:


----------



## von-klink (Jan 13, 2002)

*Turbo five engines*

There were 5 idderations of Audi turbo five cylinders.
I know of......

(1) 70/80'S early 2.1L oil cooled turbo motor 10V
(2) Early 80's 2.22L 10V
(3) mid 1980's MC code 10V Oil water cooled turbo
(4) 90-91 3-B 20v 200 series
(5) 91-96 AAN 20-V S-4 S-6

I'm sure there were other combinations.

J.B. in ID.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

von-klink said:


> There were 5 idderations of Audi turbo five cylinders.
> I know of......
> 
> (1) 70/80'S early 2.1L oil cooled turbo motor 10V
> ...


 Yes audizine.com and motorgeek.com are incredible amounts of info and diy.


----------

